# Magnum 350 up for grabs



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey all,
I am going to be getting rid of my Magnum 350 canister filter. It is in good shape. Works really well. I still need to unhook it and clean it up a bit. Thought I would offer it up to SWOAPE members before it hits GCAS or the for sale section. Looking for $40. I can meet you somewhere to deliver. I will post it on GCAS in a couple of days.

Jim


----------

